# Koi verletzt, leichte Kratzer, Bisse und Schimmelbildung



## wizardrous (6. Apr. 2015)

Da ich durch permanente __ Kröten-Attacken leider schon einen Koi verloren habe macht mir nun ein Zweiter große Sorge

Er ist durch das ständige verkrallen in die Augenhölen sowieso schon seit seit Wochen blind aber nun hat er beim schwimmen auch keinen Auftrieb mehr wie es scheint. Da der Sauerstoffgehalt extrem hoch ist hat er wohl zumindest mit dem atmen bislang noch keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich ihn mir heute Nacht beim erneuten Kröten- Befreien mal ganz genau mit einer 1000watt Funzel angesehen. Man erkennt deutlich die vielen Kratzer und Bisse (z.b. hingen ein paar __ Würmer dran die ich erstmal auf meinen Finger ansaugen lassen habe und dann mit heiß Wasser in den Ausguss). An einigen Stellen (untere flossen und Bauch scheinen die Wunden nun auch so eine Art leichten Schimmel zu bilden. Kann man dem Fisch irgendwie helfen? Habe ihn nun erstmal in einen 80 Liter kübel gesetzt der zu ca 2/3 mit frischem teichwasser gefüllt ist und somit auf dem Teich treibt ohne dass die Killerkröten dort am glatten Rand hochklettern könnten. Dort könnte ich nun natürlich auch behandeln mit Salz o.ä. aber bin mir über das mischverhältnus da leider absolut im unklaren, kann mir da mal bitte jemand Tips geben wie ich dem Fisch (ca. 30cm) nun am besten helfen kann?


----------



## wizardrous (7. Apr. 2015)

Nachtrag: allen anderen Fischen geht es blendend, sie fressen sogar schon wieder zaghaft nach der Winterpause. Der besagte Koi hatte sich bereits im Herbst ein wenig abgekapselt und lag nicht wie die anderen an einer mitteltiefen Stelle sondern eher im Flachbereich. Da diesen Winter aber erneut kein Eis und Schnee kam war das kein Problem und ich habe ihn erstmal in Ruhe gelassen. Nun kamen aber halt die permanenten Krötenattacken hinzu und haben ihn wohl extrem zusätzlich gestresst und geschwächt. Ich denke wenn ich da nun nicht eingreife wirds ihn wohl dahinraffen. Soll ich ein Aquarium einrichten für ihn oder stresst ihn das dann eher noch mehr. Wenn dann ginge es nur in der gartenhütte und ein Aquarium hat dann deutlich schwankendere Temperaturen als der Teich.....??


----------



## Ansaj (7. Apr. 2015)

Hi Wizardrous,
das hört sich ja nicht schön an. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass __ Kröten Fische anfallen.
Ich fände es schonmal vorteilhaft, wenn du die Temperatur konstant halten kannst (sprich: Heizstab oder IH) und vielleicht solltest du sie auch langsam erhöhen. Also muss der Koi wohl aus dem Teich raus, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Hinzu solltest du einen Filter nehmen oder wenigstens regelmäßig Teilwasserwechsel machen, damit die Wasserwerte in Ordnung bleiben. Aufsalzen ist sicher eine Option, aber vielleicht nicht mit eventueller Medikation vereinbar. Wenn sich Schimmel bildet, würde ich das schnell behandeln. Die Kratzer/Wunden könnte man noch mit Propolis betupfen. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht genug mit aus.
Kannst du Fotos einstellen? Ansonsten fällt es schwer die Ausmaße der Verletzungen zu erkennen und dir Ratschläge zu geben. Und vielleicht kann nur noch ein Koi-Tierarzt helfen.
Hoffentlich schafft dein Fisch es
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, 
besorg Dir als Soforthilfe mal das aus der Apotheke. 
http://www.netdoktor.at/medikamente/braunol-schleimhautdesinfiziens-loesung-272808

Das nehme ich schon seit Jahren, für alle Tiere. 
Nimm Deinen Fisch kurz aus dem Wasser, und tupf die Stellen ein. 
Mach das bitte 2-3 x am Tag, und laß ihn separat . 
Ich hoffe, es hilft


----------



## wizardrous (7. Apr. 2015)

Okay, danke. Werde wohl mal mit dem 20g pro 1l Meersalz vorab starten und für heute Abend mit Iod weitermachen. Habe Betaisodona da, das ist wohl exakt der gleiche Iod komplex...


----------



## wizardrous (7. Apr. 2015)

Was das Aquarium anbelangt, das könnte ich notfalls auch in den Hauswirtschaftsraum stellen. Dort würde sich dann Teichwasser über die Tage auf die 18 Grad Raumtemperatur erhöhen schätze ich mal. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Koi in so einem 120 Liter Aquarium glücklich wird und sich nicht irgendwann eine Gehirnerschütterung an der Glasscheibe zuzieht. Ich glaube die Aktion ihn Abends rauszuholen und in seinem grossen, runden Mörtelkübel auf dem Teich schwimmen zu lassen bekommt ihm vermutlich am Besten. Zumindest ist er so vor diesen nachtaktiven __ Kröten geschützt die immer noch wie wild rummachen. Wann sind die denn endlich fertig und sehen ein dass es keine freien Krötinnen mehr gibt???? Dachte das läuft nur im März. Den Froschlaich habe ich immerhin schon seit 2-3 Wochen überall. Warum tun sich die Kröties so schwer mal endlich weiterzuziehen?


----------



## der_odo (7. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
normales Jod hält leider nicht so gut, wenn die Fische wieder ins Wasser gesetzt werden.
Propolis haftet auch im Wasser ziemlich lange.
Der Karpfen sollle bei Verletzungen lieber in Quarantäne. Dann kannst du ihn leichter und stressfreier behandeln. Am Besten wäre eine Innenhälterung oder ein zuheizen auf ca. 20°C (langsam über mehrere Tage, ca 1-2°C/Tag), damit der Stoffwechsel gut funktioniert. In der Quarantäne muss für gute WW gesorgt werden. Sprich, einen funtionierenden Filter (biologisch) und tägliche Wasserwechsel mit temperierten Frischwasser (kein Teichwasser). 

Wie groß ist denn der Koi? 120l sind viel zu klein. Das 4-fache sollte es schon bei einem kleineren Koi sein. Bei großen Tieren (50-60cm) schon eher 1.000l. Noch größere Tiere benötigen noch mehr Platz.
In zu kleinen Behältern wird Stress aufkommen, was wiederum nicht förderlich ist für die Genesung.

Gib mal bei google Quarantäne + Koi ein....


----------



## wizardrous (7. Apr. 2015)

Der Koi ist knapp über 30cm. Aktuell regt er sich ja eh kaum, sprich dort wo er liegt bleibt er auch liegen wenn ihn die __ Kröten usw. nicht piesacken. Aber 120L ist wohl dann echt sehr eng  Wobei habs nachgerechnet und es ist ein 180L Aquarium. Aber gemütlich ist wohl trotzdem anders... Besorge mir dann mal das Propolis fürs erste.


----------



## der_odo (7. Apr. 2015)

warum besorgst du nicht auf die Schnelle eine 300l oder besser 500l- Regentonne?
Die bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt und wenigstens ist die rund, sodass der Koi besser schwimmen kann?


----------



## wizardrous (7. Apr. 2015)

Hmmm ja cool, Frau wird sich freuen über eine Regentonne im Haus aber was muss das muss  

Haben innen leider alle recht scharfe Kanten unten diese Tonnen aber ich hoffe mal das kann ich mit einer Kiesschicht kaschieren. Das Propilis habe ich als Lösung per Amazon Prime Express geordert, sollte morgen da sein. Werde ihn dann mal nach und nach eintröpfeln damit...


----------



## wizardrous (8. Apr. 2015)

Sooo nun kommen heute endlich die __ Enten, mal sehen ob die den Kröties saures geben 

Eigentlich verscheuche ich die sonst immer aber ich glaube die Krötenmännchen sind viel zu viele da müssen mal ein paar im Schnabel verschwinden. Vielleicht verlassen sie nun auch einfach entnervt das Gewässer..... mal abwarten.


----------



## jolantha (9. Apr. 2015)

wizardrous schrieb:


> Habe Betaisodona da, das ist wohl exakt der gleiche Iod komplex...



Wenn Du damit schon gleich am Dienstag angefangen hättest, anstatt auf das Propolis zu warten, wäre Dein Fisch
schon 2 Tage lang behandelt worden. 
Du wartest doch bestimmt auch keine 2 Tage mit Antibiotika, wenn Du eine Lungenentzündung hast, oder ?
Salz ist aber auch nicht grade das Beste bei offenen Wunden .


----------



## wizardrous (12. Apr. 2015)

Also dem Fisch geht mittlerweile schon wieder besser. Augen sind leider noch keine wieder zu erkennen aber zumindest wenn ihn ich nachts mit einer hellen led anleuchte reagiert er noch. Vielleicht ist ja noch nicht alles verloren. Fressen tut er partout nichts aber um ihn nun vor den __ Kröten zu schützen haben wir ihm einen Pool spendiert. Macht mir einen deutlich bessereün Eindruck als eine regentonne.

Frage wie lange kann ich ca. warten bis ich das Wasser aus seinem Pool (2600 Liter) wieder in den Teich gebe und mit neuem aus dem Filter direkt nachfülle? Er ist nun 3 Tage dort drin und erholt sich gut. In einer der Ecken ist ein kleiner sprudelstein, ein paar Pflanzen in einer anderen Ecke mit ein paar großen Runden kieseln befestigt (dort hält er sich auch quasi fast nur auf).

Filter o.ä. Kann ich dort nicht reinsetzen aber er frisst ja nichts und geka....t hat er dafür auch noch nichts


----------



## muh.gp (12. Apr. 2015)

Also das Wasser solltest du nicht in den Teich zurück schütten, sondern zum Blumen gießen nehmen, denn das ist mit Sicherheit nicht mehr für Fische tauglich. Fische ernähren sich nicht nur von Futter! Sie scheiden unentwegt Schadstoffe aus.

Dass der Fisch nicht frisst, wundert mich nicht. Er schwimmt, zumindest so auf dem Bild zu erkennen, in totem Wasser ohne Filter und ohne Belüftung! Zu solltest umgehend einen Belüfter anschließen und täglich mindestens 10% Wasserwechsel machen, sonst stirbt dir der Koi unabhängig von seiner Augenverletzung weg. 

Ohne Augen kann ein Koi dank seiner Sinnesorgane recht lang gut leben, ohne Sauerstoff und frisches Wasser dagegen nur ein paar Tage... Also schnellstmöglich für eine Belüftung Sorgen, einen Wasserwechsel machen und dabei auf die Temperatur achten. In deinem Pool ist es vermutlich viel wärmer als im Teich. Und dann zurück in den Teich, das ist für den Fisch das beste Terrain!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## wizardrous (13. Apr. 2015)

Das mit dem ruhigen Wasser ist schon so gewollt! Er soll sich ja vom Stress erholen. Lüfter IST ja drin. Und Sauerstoff habe ich heute erst chemisch getestet. Alles TOP. Werde mal Nitrit und Co im Auge behalten und hin und wieder Teichwasser zulaufen lassen. Springbrunnenpumpe o.ä. Hätte ich noch anzubieten für ein wenig Bewegung aber soweit ich weiß treibt sowas nur unnötig den Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2015)

Teichwasser würde ich nicht zulaufen lassen, sondern Frischwasser!


----------



## der_odo (13. Apr. 2015)

Moin,
mit Oberflächenbewegung, Sprudelsteinen oder Geplätscher wird CO2 ausgetrieben und O2 angereichert.
Frischwasser hingegen, welches aufgrund des Rohrleitungsdrucks einen erhöhten Sauerstoffgehalt hat, wird durch die Maßnahmen auf "fischegerechte" Konzentrationen reduziert, also auch eher positiv als negativ.

Der Fisch gibt bei jedem Atemzug Ammoniak ans Wasser ab. U.U hast du kein Nitrtit, aber eine gefährliche Konzentration von Ammoniak im Wasser. Nirtit kann sich sehr, sehr schnell anreichern. Es entsteht der sogenannte Nitritpeak. Deshalb muss täglich getestet werden und sobald Nitrit nachweisbar ist, Wasser wechseln, nicht dass der Wert an dem Tag noch exponentiell ansteigt.
In dem Becken darf auf keinen Fall gefüttert werden, damit die Konzentration nicht noch höher wird und ein täglicher Teilwasserwechsel mit Frischwasser ist Pflicht. Nicht, dass neben den "Fischgiften" auch der Keimdruck noch steigt....


----------



## wizardrous (13. Apr. 2015)

Okay, danke!!!


----------

